# who here uses the rupes system and what do they think?



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi guys

have a rupes mkii lhr15 polisher and have just bought the yellow & green polish & pads to start me, currently use chemical guys hexlogic pads and sonax/scholl polishes but you can never have enough choice:buffer:

so who uses the rupes system and what is the views and any tips to get the best out of them? used on all different cars so broadening my range:thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the replies as I'm researching the 15 MKII at the moment


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

The 'Rupes System' is very clever and designed to be simple to understand and use on different types of paint in different conditions due to the colour co-ordinate pads and polishes. :thumb:

It works very well and the high quality polishers are amongst the smoothest of Dual Action machines available. 

Choose from 12mm, 15mm or 21mm orbit machines depending on your needs. :buffer:

Alan W

P.S. Little known fact but using non Rupes pads and polishes supposedly invalidates the warranty.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Rupes polisher are top so are the pads !
Quiet often use blue pad and coarse polish and finish with the yellow pad and ultra fine gel polish the white pad is a bit too soft for hard paint in my expirence .
Amazing system overall and very easy to understand .


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

P.S. Little known fact but using non Rupes pads and polishes supposedly invalidates the warranty. 

Alan how would they know

Anyway the Rupes system is very good and fool proof. The one thing I would say is the blue coarse pad and the blue compound can catch people out if they haven't used them before.

When priming the pad with polish only apply four drops of polish instead of spreading the polish by hand around the pad, because the way the cell structure in the blue pad is quite open, so having polish already primed in the pad would make it splatter every where when you turn the machine on, so 4 drops then spread it around quite fast this will cut out the splatter, then you can carry on polishing at normal slow hand speed.


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

Rupes pads have been designed to work with the Rupes machine for very little vibration. When you put 'aftermarket' pads on a rupes machine it will cause vibration and I'm thinking this is the reason why it would invalidate warranty.

I've been using the Rupes for 2 years now and its great, faultless. Although I made the mistake of buying the 21mm machine first. This is great for large flat panels but not on curved or medium sized panels. I then bought the 12mm machine which is great for small, curved and tight areas. I now need the 15mm machine for the medium sized panels. That's almost £1,000 in machine polishers not including the new nano for the smallest and tightest areas.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I've know that for a while about the different pads that cause more vibrations, the only information I have on voiding it's warranty is using a different backing plate. 

Anybody tried the L/C Hybrid pads yet? Apparently they are well suited to the long throw polishes like the Rupes 15-21.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes...brilliant:thumb:

Chris


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I think the Rupes system is very good, so simple to use and great results. The blue pad always amazes me as it feels really course but finishes down so well.

If your going for a long throw machine (15 or 21) then I would stick to pads with a bevel like Hex Quantum, shinemate black diamond, LC HD and the rupes pads.

I would use the Green and white pads and see if you like them. I like them enough that I bought the entire system.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

chongo said:


> P.S. Little known fact but using non Rupes pads and polishes supposedly invalidates the warranty.
> 
> Alan how would they know


Don't shoot the messenger Mick! :lol: (I did say supposedly).

I have no doubt that anyone would actually admit to using other pads and polish but I'm Just passing on some little known info that I came across on Autopia, I think.

Superb machines and once you've experienced the smoothness and lack of vibration you'll be hooked. :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

warranty does not apply if you use a different polishes, hilarious!:lol:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I already have the machine and been using it but ive used hexlogic pads and scholl/sonax polishes, 
Have ordered the green & yellow pads and polish combo, regret not getting the blue one now but I guess I can wait a few weeks!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Deje said:


> warranty does not apply if you use a different polishes, hilarious!:lol:


I think Alan said he heard it Supposedly


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I went from the G220 v2 to the mk2 15, best thing I ever did. So much nicer to use for long periods and the colour system as already mentioned makes it easier to see what you want to use.

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Deje said:


> warranty does not apply if you use a different polishes, hilarious!:lol:


Taken from the Polished Bliss website:

_Therefore, in order to get the best possible performance out of each BigFoot machine (and to preserve its one year manufacturer's warranty) it is important to only use it in conjunction with *officially designated RUPES accessory products.* _

Taken from the Slim's Detailing website:

_Warranty: One year return to base. Warranty is only valid if machine has been used for its intended purpose and must be used with *original Rupes Bigfoot accessories* and spare parts._

Rupes definition of accessories is the *pads and polish*. 

It does seem crazy but Rupes have invested heavily in designing a 'system' that produces proven results, cuts out much guess work and reduces polishing time and it is understandable that they want to see the polisher used as intended knowing it will also extend its working life and produce greater customer satisfaction through the results obtained. 

Alan W


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

JoeP said:


> Rupes pads have been designed to work with the Rupes machine for very little vibration. When you put 'aftermarket' pads on a rupes machine it will cause vibration and I'm thinking this is the reason why it would invalidate warranty.
> 
> I've been using the Rupes for 2 years now and its great, faultless. Although I made the mistake of buying the 21mm machine first. This is great for large flat panels but not on curved or medium sized panels. I then bought the 12mm machine which is great for small, curved and tight areas. I now need the 15mm machine for the medium sized panels. That's almost £1,000 in machine polishers not including the new nano for the smallest and tightest areas.


Just change the backing plate on the 21 to the 15, Im sure its the same machine and the throw is created in the backing plate size.


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

When I originally started on this detailing malarky many years ago, I bought a Megs G220 (v1) and while a reasonable machine at the time, I was always a little disappointed in the high level of vibration in use. After a polishing session I could feel a tingling in my hands for some time afterwards.

A couple of years ago I decided to bite the bullet and get a Rupes 15 (v1) and I haven't regretted it once. The noise and vibration levels are an order of magnitude lower than the Megs machine and makes the whole machine polishing process a lot pleasanter.

I have also been massively impressed with the finish I have managed to obtain using the Rupes pad/polish combinations, far better than I was ever able to achieve with the Megs.

Since my original Rupes purchase, my stable now includes one of their LHR 75E 's and I recently added a Rupes Nano.

John


----------



## JoeP (May 24, 2013)

Gleammachine said:


> Just change the backing plate on the 21 to the 15, Im sure its the same machine and the throw is created in the backing plate size.


Good shout! I already knew this but why didn't I think of it? No idea. Thank you anyway!


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

Gleammachine said:


> Just change the backing plate on the 21 to the 15, Im sure its the same machine and the throw is created in the backing plate size.


Thats not correct. 21 and 15 has the same body and motor, but 21 haves 6" backing plate and 21mm throw even if you install 5" bp. I hve the both machines.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I love my Rupes polishers, but just use the Rupes white and yellow pads. The green and blue tend to disintegrate pretty quickly. 

The Rupes polishes are now made by Sonax IIRC. I use Meguiars M100 and M205 myself.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Gleammachine said:


> Just change the backing plate on the 21 to the 15, Im sure its the same machine and the throw is created in the backing plate size.


you'll just have a 15mm throw machine with a 6" backing plate instead of a 5" backing plate. :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> I love my Rupes polishers, but just use the Rupes white and yellow pads. The green and blue tend to disintegrate pretty quickly.
> 
> The Rupes polishes are now made by Sonax IIRC. I use Meguiars M100 and M205 myself.


I though it was Schol Concepts?

Anyhow I am also a recent convert to Rupes, been a Rotary man all my detailing life but bit the bullet and got the Mk2 Bigfoot 15.

Used it on Thursday to do a paint correction on the 208GTI all I can say is blown away and can see why they are the money they are.

Here is a photo after the first cutting polish set with Schol S17 on a Schol blue pad.









I am converted easy and quick to get a stunning result!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I cant get an answer anywhere else to this, but am interested in one of these after my old UDM died. I have a rotary but am a little rusty now, and am after something quick and fairly easy to use for light polishing duties and 1 step AIOs etc and often on some fairly large vehicles eg Rolls Royce, big estates.

1. why do you guys use the Rupes 15 instead of a forced rotation like the Flex?

2. Has anyone used the DAS Pro Plus 15 machine and can compare this to the Rupes? I am always drawn to quality machines but given the fact that I'm only doing a few cars a year I'm not sure its worth the premium price? 

Appreciate your thoughts guys. Thanks


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> I though it was Schol Concepts?


I think it was Scholl to start with and they changed suppliers.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Bigpikle said:


> I cant get an answer anywhere else to this, but am interested in one of these after my old UDM died. I have a rotary but am a little rusty now, and am after something quick and fairly easy to use for light polishing duties and 1 step AIOs etc and often on some fairly large vehicles eg Rolls Royce, big estates.
> 
> 1. why do you guys use the Rupes 15 instead of a forced rotation like the Flex?
> 
> ...


1. The Rupes and other DA's are easier and a whole lot less fatiguing to use than the forced DA's and rotaries.

2. I've tried a few of the Chinese knock offs, but the Rupes is all class. The new Flex DA's should be here soon too.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Well if your going to be looking after quality cars like a Rolls Royce then your going to need a quality machine like the mark11 Rupes polisher 15 or 21.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

I went from Rotary to Das.21, but I thought that I became limited in the choice of polishing pads, long throw machines have a tendency eating pads,
bought a 3401 copy, and are satisfied, can now use all the different kinds off pads.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Deje said:


> I went from Rotary to Das.21, but I thought that I became limited in the choice of polishing pads, long throw machines have a tendency eating pads,
> bought a 3401 copy, and are satisfied, can now use all the different kinds off pads.


My Scholl orange and blue pads are still like new albeit a bit dirty from the polish residue.

The only damage was to the blue one that was my fault as I ran over the GTI badge on the boot


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Deje said:


> I went from Rotary to Das.21, but I thought that I became limited in the choice of polishing pads, long throw machines have a tendency eating pads,
> bought a 3401 copy, and are satisfied, can now use all the different kinds off pads.


Strange never once have I ever had a pad or pads being eaten or damaged by a long throw DA.

You say you have a copy 3401, can you use the L/C backing plate system with this copy:thumb: so you can use 4" pads.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

it is actually a problem that Rupes has solved by developing their conical pads, 21:31 into this video explains the problem.





Has received conflicting information about LC backing plate fit or not, so I have not bought one yet.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Deje said:


> it is actually a problem that Rupes has solved by developing their conical pads, 21:31 into this video explains the problem.
> 
> DA Polishers, Pads and Other Tools - YouTube
> Has received conflicting information about LC backing plate fit or not, so I have not bought one yet.


Been using Rupes pads and their polishers for a while now:thumb:

I've got the L/C backing plate system with my Flex VRG never heard there is a problem with the fit always fitted perfectly so if there was an issue then the likes of PB or any other site selling them would obviously not sell them if there was a problem, so where have you heard this from. :thumb:


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

You asked about Flex 3401 copy and LC plate, that's the one I refer to ,two manufacturers of these copies have responded, one says that the LC plate fit, the other says that it does not.
I find it hard to understand this, Flex original backing plate fits my Flex 3401 copy, but I do not want to take a chance, Lc backing plate system is not exactly free.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Did the manufacturer you bought the 3401 say that the system fits and if so then it's fits, and I don't think they will just say it fits just for the sake of it. Am sure they will make a copy backing system anyway.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

chongo said:


> Did the manufacturer you bought the 3401 say that the system fits and if so then it's fits, and I don't think they will just say it fits just for the sake of it. Am sure they will make a copy backing system anyway.


The manufacturer of my Flex 3401 copy did not know what Lc plate system was !! But I contacted two other manufacturers, as these machines had exactly the same specification as mine.
Therefore, I am not sure if it fits.
Manufacturer = (traders) on Alibaba claiming to be a manufacturer


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Has anyone found the blue and green pads seem to leave quite a lot of residue behind. I don't mean from working the polish into the panel but when you've finished compounding and stand back looking at the car it needs washing again as it's covered.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

chongo said:


> Well if your going to be looking after quality cars like a Rolls Royce then your going to need a quality machine like the mark11 Rupes polisher 15 or 21.


I only do my own cars and a few classics in the family, and have connections with many classic owners through my own cars. You might be right about having some nice tools to pull out of the bag on these though 



-Raven- said:


> 1. The Rupes and other DA's are easier and a whole lot less fatiguing to use than the forced DA's and rotaries.
> 
> 2. I've tried a few of the Chinese knock offs, but the Rupes is all class. The new Flex DA's should be here soon too.


Thanks - I've heard that before and given this is back full in 'hobby' status I could do without being beaten up sorting out a few acres of Rolls paintwork! That's not really fun any more


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

wish wash said:


> Has anyone found the blue and green pads seem to leave quite a lot of residue behind. I don't mean from working the polish into the panel but when you've finished compounding and stand back looking at the car it needs washing again as it's covered.[/QUOTE
> 
> The problem is when you first use the pad with polish, it tends to splatter because the blue and green pads tend to have larger foam cells than the yellow and white which are tighter foam cells. To get round this you need to apply the polish on to the pad and place it on the paint and then spread the polish a bit quicker than normal then this will stop the splatter :thumb:
> 
> If you just prime as normal then the polish that's in around the pad will just get everywhere. It use to happen to me till I started to do this instead.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

chongo said:


> wish wash said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone found the blue and green pads seem to leave quite a lot of residue behind. I don't mean from working the polish into the panel but when you've finished compounding and stand back looking at the car it needs washing again as it's covered.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Moet1974 said:


> chongo said:
> 
> 
> > Totally agree with your method Chongo. However it seems ten times worse on the 75mini. Unless I use the Zephir gel spatter seems unavoidable as the working areas are somtimes too awkward. I've ended up swapping to the UHS pads as a direct replacement for the blue. This allows me nearly indentical results with the polishes I prefer.:thumb:
> ...


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

-Raven- said:


> I love my Rupes polishers, but just use the Rupes white and yellow pads. The green and blue tend to disintegrate pretty quickly.
> 
> The Rupes polishes are now made by Sonax IIRC. I use Meguiars M100 and M205 myself.


Have yo u tried the Detailing Kingdom polishes with them yet? (Next cut & Finale) AJ seems to get fantastic results with the Yellow and White with that combo.

I'm still waiting on prices of the pads through our work supplier, to see how much cheaper I can get them ( I can get a Tornador for $120 - rrp is $400)


----------

